# Need a Laugh This Morning? - Pic That's Worth a Thousand Words ...



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Scenario: A Serious Emergency Just Happened - What To Do When You Have to Prep on the Fly

article is more a "pass along" to your sheeple relatives & friends - but the pic is about as good as it gets ....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The Obama "hope" T-shirt is too much haha


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Poetic!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Great article except that I really wish it didn't use the word "prepper" or "preppers" because when an average clueless person starts reading it, they'll instantly judge it as freak propaganda because of that word and won't pay attention to the rest of the content.
There are so many great articles full of useful info out there that I wanted to share with people in my life but didn't because of the constant use of the word "prepper", last thing I want is for my friends to know that I'm prepared and of'course, run to me during SHTF.

I do share the occasional government-issued preparedness links but no one pays attention to them.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Have seen that played out in the news disaster after disaster. They never seem to learn.


----------



## Giblien (Mar 18, 2017)

Lol. That is hysterical.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It says

"Start Pooling Resources With Family and Neighbors

If you're completely unprepared for an impending disaster, your highest priority will be finding other people who are in a similar predicament, such as friends, family, and neighbors. The more people you have working together, the more successful you will all be. As well, by combining forces, you can also combine supplies to help see each other though."

here is the thing..you will either have lots of folks with nothing or lots of folks with nothing and 1 person that has plenty

if the person with plenty shares equally and freely with others instead of having 1 year of food they end up with 3 weeks of food...!!!

I am all for stocking lots of peanut butter to share... but I ma not sharing ( a lot) of meat and other stuff.. I will help feed people and I am planning to help others... but not a larger group of sad sack liberal food stamp collecting baby makers


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> It says
> 
> "Start Pooling Resources With Family and Neighbors
> 
> ...


I'm reading a book (listening actually) by Max Lucado. I just finished a part where he talks about helping others. One thing he said that stuck was you can help some but you can't help everyone. Otherwise it won't be long before you're in the same boat they are.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I have to agree with @Maine-Marine. I live in a small village with about 20 houses or so. As I study the neighborhood I live in (unless they are hiding everything real well) I don't see people doing any prepping. What I mean to say is there is only one other household that has a garden. Very few have the capacity or do burn wood or coal. Only one other place has a few chickens. we share veggies from our garden every summer yet at the same time if push comes to shove it will be my family I am concerned about. I also feel for the local cattle farmers in our area. If SHTF occurs I can imagine their stock disappearing pretty quickly because people don't or wont prepare for tough times.


----------



## lupine14 (Mar 24, 2017)

TG said:


> Great article except that I really wish it didn't use the word "prepper" or "preppers" because when an average clueless person starts reading it, they'll instantly judge it as freak propaganda because of that word and won't pay attention to the rest of the content.
> There are so many great articles full of useful info out there that I wanted to share with people in my life but didn't because of the constant use of the word "prepper", last thing I want is for my friends to know that I'm prepared and of'course, run to me during SHTF.
> 
> I do share the occasional government-issued preparedness links but no one pays attention to them.


That was by design, of course. Aspiring tyrants want to discourage self-sufficiency so they invent a new term, laden with ridicule, for what most people of earlier generations did as a matter of course: prepare for emergencies. There's always been bad weather, vehicle (or horse) breakdowns, loss of income and illness. During WWII, 'victory gardens' were not only generally promoted but even considered a patriotic duty. By now, people are being ticketed and fined in cities all over the USA for growing a vegetable garden on their own properties.

Any American housewife of my mother's generation kept a full pantry for unexpected guests or conditions and almost all of them canned a little something to put back, even those in cities who didn't have gardens but they did shop in season when they could get produce by the bushels. Then they kept the 'extras' or extra-special successes to show off: Who can imagine a county fair or church bazaar without a lot of homemade preserves, from pickles to jam? This wasn't 'prepping' as the MSM use the word, it was plain common sense and getting the most for your money - maybe even showing off your frugal skills and catching a spouse. IMHO, nobody who doesn't know all that can be considered fit to run a home of their own as an adult. We were supposed to have learned it at our parents' knees and should have been helping them at their work as soon as we were big enough to do it. I'll bet you did and I did too.

So, when you teach the 'unprepared,' just remind them of the long, long list of things that the 'average' man and woman were usually able to do not so long ago by the time they were old enough to pair off and start a home and ask them how they think they stack up next to them. If something broke, they fixed it; if it tore, they mended it; if they needed an article, they made it; when they ran short, they improvised. Above all, they took pride in what they could do for themselves and in the honest work of their own hands. Once you've made your listeners feel properly humbled and useless by those stories, they'll do their own research and start learning. That neatly avoids the topic of 'prepping for disaster' and forestalls inquiries about what you've got stashed away in your own cupboards. I wouldn't tell either. Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Someone close to me saw a documentary on EMPs. Hit him hard in the reality gut and last I was at his home, his garage had a pallet load of Emergency food. I don't think I'll be pooling my resources with anyone who hasn't prepared for themselves. 

I have a lot of friends who wear the Hope Shirt that I've preached preparing to for several years now, too bad so sad on the day they knock on my door.


----------

